# Kenwood KGC-6042 Illumination HELP!



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

I have two Kenwood KGC-6042 EQ's. The manual says the Ilummination Selector switch is on the right hand side of the chassis to change it green or amber. Neither of my 6042's seem to have the switch. Do I have early models that didn't have the switch??? I really wanted them green.

Also one slider, the 1K is stuck. Any advice on fixing it?
Thanks.


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

Is it a KGC-6042A?
Some EQs have the color selector on the rear. IDK about that one. Small black switch like on an amp for HP/LP.


----------



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

The manual says it should be on the right side of the chassis. I've looked both 6042's over completely and can't find a switch. Anyone with a pic of the switch location would help a lot.

The actual EQ's say KGC-6042 but in all the images I looked at online, they all say KGC-6042 and not KGC-6042A


----------



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

It appears I have 2 KGC-6042's which don't have the dual illumination function. The KGC-6042A appartently has the green/amber option.

Any advice on the stuck slider on one of them?


----------

